# Shell-shocked: Cow gives birth to calf and turtle in Indonesia’s Gorontalo, local official confirms



## Loohan (Feb 9, 2018)

https://coconuts.co/jakarta/news/sh...indonesias-gorontalo-local-official-confirms/

https://twitter.com/GorontaloNews_/status/960810947676745728/photo/1

Hmmm...


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2018)

Please, they confirmed they are not smart. The turtle most likely was buried under where the calf was born. It could possibly had crawled over and then under the calf too. My first guess is the best bet.


----------



## Loohan (Feb 9, 2018)

wellington said:


> Please, they confirmed they are not smart. The turtle most likely was buried under where the calf was born. It could possibly had crawled over and then under the calf too. My first guess is the best bet.



They confirmed that they are hoaxers.


----------



## wellington (Feb 9, 2018)

Loohan said:


> They confirmed that they are hoaxers.


Oh, see, that's what I get for only reading part of it lol. Well that's good to see they aren't stupid as I thought lol


----------

